# 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 31 80#/28.5" ------- FOR SALE



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I am selling one of my bows, a four month old Maxxis 31 in absolute perfect condition. No scratches, no blemishes.

80# Maxxis 31 @ 28.5"
+ Trophy Taker Full Containment Rest

*Asking: R6500*


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Sold


----------

